# Forks of the Delaware Show tomorrow 11/29



## wedigforyou (Nov 28, 2015)

Come on out to our Bottle Show and Sale - Nov. 29 - 9 am to 2 pm. Bethlehem Catholic High School 2133 Madison Ave Bethlehem PA 18017.$2.00 general admission - plenty of parking. Refreshments. 120 tables of dealers.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 28, 2015)

I won't be there but lets post it in style.


----------

